

My first 10 days of growth hacking - ActionFigure
http://timothy.userapp.io/post/67705784777/my-first-10-days-of-growth-hacking

======
callmeed
I thought this was a really good post, especially considering the term "growth
hacking" is bordering on _" buzzwordy skill people claim to know but don't
actually understand"_

At the very least, you've got me wanting to follow this series of posts.

I'm particularly intrigued about #4. I'm trying to get users to Tweet or FB
about [http://cheergram.com](http://cheergram.com) after they order christmas
cards. I'm considering offering a "bonus gift" if they do, but I'm not sure
it's worth it since the free gift would actually cost me money (physical
goods).

Keep up the posts.

------
hfsktr
I thought the post was good. The short descriptions and images made most of it
easy to digest and not so long I got bored.

